# Dia hat Geburtstag



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 September 2011)

Hallo Dia

Alles Gute und viel Astra

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2011)

ach Dia, hat Geburtstag, ich lese die ganze Zeit 'Die....'

Hallo Markus,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag
und glaube nicht das wir das bis nächste Woche,
zu unseren Stammtisch vergessen haben, Pack 
mal ordentlich Geld ein. 

Gruß RN


----------



## Homer79 (15 September 2011)

....auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag...
:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Aventinus (15 September 2011)

Auch ich wünsche alles Gute.


----------



## RGerlach (15 September 2011)

Hallo Dia,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und feier schön.

:sm20::sm24::sm20::sm24::sm20:


Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 September 2011)

Hallo Markus,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Feier schön und ordentlich und so, dass Du morgen noch arbeiten kannst (wenn Du musst). Das mit dem Geburtstagsbier holen wir dieses Jahr in Nürnberg nach. Ich hoffen Du kommst.

Ciao

Rainer


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 September 2011)

Hi Dia

Von uns natürlich auch:
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag! 
Und Trinke nur soviel, wie mit Gewalt rein geht! 

Ich geh mir jetzt erstmal Astra-Aktien kaufen, ich erwarte da in den nächsten Stunden Gewinnzuwächse von mehreren hundert Prozent... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard K (15 September 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Burtzeltag! 
lg


----------



## Manfred Stangl (15 September 2011)

Alles Gute zu deinem Freudentag! Feiere anständig.
lg
:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 September 2011)

Hallo Markus.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch aus dem Lipperland an die Elbe 


Alles Gute und wir sehen uns


----------



## Ralle (15 September 2011)

Alles Gute aus dem (gerade mal) sonnigen Thüringen.


----------



## Tommi (15 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ach Dia, hat Geburtstag, ich lese die ganze Zeit 'Die....'
> 
> Hallo Markus,
> ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag
> ...


 
Dem schließe ich mich an...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## dtsclipper (15 September 2011)

Auch von mir das Beste
Zu Deinem Wiegenfeste!

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Solaris (15 September 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!

:sm20:


----------



## tnt369 (15 September 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
:sm24:


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 September 2011)

Hallo Dia,
auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
:sm20: :sm20: :sm20:


(uns wir sehen uns dann im Runkelkrug ... )


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 September 2011)

Hey Markus, alles gute... hoffe man sieht sich dieses Jahr wieder in Nürnberg? 

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Verpolt (15 September 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Fest

:sm24:


----------



## SoftMachine (15 September 2011)

Hallo !

Glückwunsch und alles Gute ! :sm24:


----------



## jabba (15 September 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltag.
:sm20:


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 September 2011)

Hallo Ihr alle,

vielen Dank für die ganzen Glückwünsche!!!
Aber nach 10 Stunden Arbeit habe ich heute keine Lust mehr groß zu feiern... Ich glaube, das ist altersbedingt!

Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## Paule (15 September 2011)

*Alles Gute*

Hallo Dia,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag. :sm20:

Ja, nach 10 Stunden Arbeit hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr zum feiern.
Gönn Dir wenigstens ein kühles Fläschchen Bier. :sm24:


----------



## Safety (15 September 2011)

Auch von mir alles gute!

Bis bald auf der SPS in Nürnberg?


----------



## dalbi (15 September 2011)

Hi Dia,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Vielleicht sieht man sich wieder auf der Messe oder in Hamburg.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (16 September 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute!

Bis bald, ich hoffe man sieht sich bei der SPS in Nürnberg

Gruß FA


----------



## maweri (16 September 2011)

Upps!
Wieder zu spät.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich.

Wir sehen uns nächste Woche.
maweri


----------



## MW (17 September 2011)

So, ich bin dann mal wieder richtig spät dran 


Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dia !!!!


----------



## Tomcat69 (17 September 2011)

Ich hatte ja schon Gelegenheit Dir persönlich zu gratulieren, aber jetzt auch hier.

Besser spät, als nie:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Du alter Sack!!!


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 September 2011)

Tomcat69 schrieb:


> ...Du alter Sack!!!



Sei bloß froh, dass ich die nächsten Tage unterwegs bin... 

Klick




Gruß,

dia


----------

